# GoDaddy or Fat Cow for Hosting with Joomla Template?



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

Just switched from Go Daddy to Fat Cow for hosting---- Fat Cow offers faster speeds, Ad credits with Google & Yahoo, and they're powered fully off of Wind Energy! Cool!

however, having a problem putting up the site! Fat Cow tech support seems to only have one Joomla expert, and his knowledge seems limited. 

What's the best host to use for a pretty robust joomla Template site?
Thanks!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Go Daddy has a built-in Joomla install that works fine.


----------



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

The issue we were having was loading soooo slow with Go Daddy.... I guess if we can ever get the site posted with Fat Cow that will be a miracle in itself-- at least it appears so anyways!


----------

